# Stihl MS261 or Husqvarna 545?



## Wasatch (Aug 19, 2017)

So I was all ready to go buy the MS 261cm when Husqvarna started their fall sales event. They are offering a $75 rebate on the 545. The 545 would be $435 vs $570 for the Stihl. Even the 550xp is less with its current $40 off plus $50 rebate. 

I'm a homeowner who gets a firewood permit every year for 4 cords. I only cut dead pine, and nothing really over 25" in width. My main issue is elevation changes. I cut from 6,500 to 10,000 ft. 

I guess I'm worried about the long term reliability and the AutoTune working properly on the 545. The dealer has 2017 model 545's Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Adam08ski (Aug 19, 2017)

Arnt the more later auto tunes and m-tronics more reliable? I'd take the 261 even though I am husky lover. I am under the impression that the 545 is an over restricted detuned 50cc.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 19, 2017)

I bought a very early 550 XP and have had zero issues with the auto tune or anything else for that matter. I think I've had it about three years now. I also cut primarily pine in elevations similar to yourself (6000-9000 ft) for heating my home. I think you'll come to appreciate The extra "zip" that the 550 XP will give you over the 545 for a just little more $$$. I really like how the auto tune dial's itself in no matter what the elevation. you'll get a little more bang for your buck with husky but Stihl makes a very high-quality product as well with their M-tronic version of husky's autotune 261. I know plenty of guys that have those and love them as well.
The newer generation autotune he has had very few problems across several different saws.
Really don't think you can go wrong with any of those choices. Update us with what you decide on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasatch (Aug 19, 2017)

SierraWoodsman said:


> I bought a very early 550 XP and have had zero issues with the auto tune or anything else for that matter. I think I've had it about three years now. I also cut primarily pine in elevations similar to yourself (6000-9000 ft) for heating my home. I think you'll come to appreciate The extra "zip" that the 550 XP will give you over the 545 for a just little more $$$. I really like how the auto tune dial's itself in no matter what the elevation. you'll get a little more bang for your buck with husky but Stihl makes a very high-quality product as well with their M-tronic version of husky's autotune 261. I know plenty of guys that have those and love them as well.
> The newer generation autotune he has had very few problems across several different saws.
> Really don't think you can go wrong with any of those choices. Update us with what you decide on.
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'm definitely considering the 550 XP now. It would be $510 pre tax. What length bar do you run? I'm wondering if the 20" would be fine in dead pine. Whatever I get it will be a big step up from my 10 yo 36cc Craftsman.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes it will definitely be a big step in the right direction. Your old craftsman I will probably get very little use going forward as it is hard to go back once you run a 550. I like an 18 inch personally. I have tried both 16" and 20" as well. 550 will have no problem pulling a 20 inch bar. That's probably as long as I would go though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 19, 2017)

It has become my most used saw and is indispensable to me. If I'm in anything 24 inches and over I'm usually reaching for my 562/372. The little saws are great because you can run them all day and not get too worn out Unlike a big saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 19, 2017)

From my experience with both saw and a couple AT and Mtronic models, at this time the Stihl saws have been far more reliable. The 550 and 562 are constantly being updated and will likely receive an overhaul in the near feature. If you do deside on the 550 make sure it's the newest version with all the updates, if it's old stock don't even consider wasting your time. 

20" bar is a bit much on any 59cc saw, but it will work, I prefer 18" and .325 chain.

This is all just my opinion, for what it's worth.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtheo (Aug 19, 2017)

I vote for the Husqvarna 550XP. Also I find that the saw has better balance with an 18 inch bar.

I am sure the MS 261 is a good saw, but the Husqvarna will just plain out cut a Stihl, at least in my opinion and I have owned quite a few Stihl saws before I went with all Husqvarna.

Also if you need some small parts like filters etc, you can order them online. Try that will a Stihl and you will most likely hit a brick wall.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm a Stihl guy and don't know the Huskies all that well. Having said that, I'm 100% happy with my MS-261 C-M. It came with a 20" bar and it's a damn good hardworking saw. It balances very well with the 20" bar too.

Do you have both a Stihl and a Husky dealer close-by? I see your are in SLC. So that pretty much answers that question.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 19, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> Arnt the more later auto tunes and m-tronics more reliable? I'd take the 261 even though I am husky lover. I am under the impression that the 545 is an over restricted detuned 50cc.


The 545 and 550xp have the same P&C, or did in the past. Have seen photos of the cylinders side by side. They are actually pretty close, but the 550 has a little more zip!


----------



## Wasatch (Aug 19, 2017)

Tough choice, I'm leaning 550 but I've never held one. I have handled the 261 and it felt pretty nice.


----------



## Ozhoo (Aug 19, 2017)

I have both and love both, but the rev-boost on the 550 takes the win. It makes limbing an absolute blast.


----------



## mark2496 (Aug 19, 2017)

Just here for info. Was looking into either a 550 or 261 last fall, got a great deal on a 562 that I love but I'm still thinking about one of those two. On paper the 261 has more hp for the same weight but I really like the feel of the 550.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 20, 2017)

Dolmar had those hp numbers a decade ago in a 50cc saw so it must be a better saw... 

7


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 20, 2017)

Been running a 550xp or 5 years or so in my tree service. I have to say it's been one of the most reliable saws I've ever had. That is once you find out how to start it hot... save yourself some time and put it on fast idle!!!


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2017)

Wasatch said:


> Tough choice, I'm leaning 550 but I've never held one. I have handled the 261 and it felt pretty nice.


You need to get a 545 or 550 in your hands before you decide. They are a bit slimmer/smaller.


----------



## Chris Hatley (Aug 20, 2017)

I have never ran a 261, but a good friend has a 260 pro. My 2013 545 walks all over it, BAD. It is just muff modded. I have an 18" and a 20" bar for it. It pulls both fine in oak, but it mostly wears the 18". I'm sure it would be just fine wearing a 20" in pine.


----------



## Wasatch (Aug 20, 2017)

sunfish said:


> You need to get a 545 or 550 in your hands before you decide. They are a bit slimmer/smaller.



I need to find a good Husq dealer. The first one I went into told me the AutoTune were junk and tried to sell me an Echo.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2017)

Wasatch said:


> I need to find a good Husq dealer. The first one I went into told me the AutoTune were junk and tried to sell me an Echo.


Yep, find a good dealer.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2017)

Chris Hatley said:


> I have never ran a 261, but a good friend has a 260 pro. My 2013 545 walks all over it, BAD. It is just muff modded. I have an 18" and a 20" bar for it. It pulls both fine in oak, but it mostly wears the 18". I'm sure it would be just fine wearing a 20" in pine.


The 261 is a completely different saw than the old 260. More grunt, but it gained a little bulk also.

I actually like the ms261, but like the feel of the Huskys mo better.


----------



## Chris Hatley (Aug 20, 2017)

Yup, I like the huskys too. Love the high rpms, and I just think they look better as dumb as that may sound. Lol


----------



## Lowhog (Aug 20, 2017)

I go with the best dealer in the area on new.


----------



## Chris Hatley (Aug 20, 2017)

Hows that thing run lowhog?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 20, 2017)

MS261C vII is best in class IMHO.


----------



## Chris Hatley (Aug 20, 2017)

Good to know, I don't really know you man, but have read lots of stuff from you. I hope your recovery is as swift and painless as possible man. I'm sure your itching to run a saw! Lol


----------



## Lowhog (Aug 20, 2017)

Chris Hatley said:


> Hows that thing run lowhog?


Great balance with the 18",easy on fuel,runs like a dream!!


----------



## Chris Hatley (Aug 20, 2017)

Awesome! How much better is it than the 260pro?


----------



## Lowhog (Aug 20, 2017)

Chris Hatley said:


> Awesome! How much better is it than the 260pro?


both saws stock the 261cm has 4hp I think the 260 is 3.2 or 3.5hp


----------



## Lowhog (Aug 20, 2017)

The Stihl is USA made also I'm not sure on the Husky.


----------



## Chris Hatley (Aug 20, 2017)

10-4, Good info bud. I'm not really a brand whore, I just like what works best. I do know that the 362cm is a bad unit...i ran one and was impressed! I haven't ran the husky equivalent thought.


----------



## Lowhog (Aug 20, 2017)

Chris Hatley said:


> 10-4, Good info bud. I'm not really a brand whore, I just like what works best. I do know that the 362cm is a bad unit...i ran one and was impressed! I haven't ran the husky equivalent thought.


My favorite of all time for years was a ms440 for bucking oak with a 20".The balance was so great on that saw it felt lighter to me than a ms360 with a 20". Buy what's balanced best in one hand.


----------



## Wasatch (Aug 20, 2017)

Went up in the mountains and cut a little wood. For some reason I'm leaning back towards the 261. Whatever I buy will be my go to for the next 10 plus years.


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 20, 2017)

Ms241 and 562xp


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm with lowhog on this one. I also have a 261vII. It's a great saw. Mine's stock and pulls a 16" 3/8 bar buried in white oak very nicely. With the rakers at the softwood setting on the husky roller guide to boot. It starts super easily, warm or cold, idles great, nice throttle response, good grunt. If I was just limbing with it, I might like to try the 550, but for general use, I'm very pleased with the 261.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 20, 2017)

The 261 is lightest in class, more reliable auto tune, best in class air filtration, inboard clutch, and best power. What's not to like?


----------



## brandonstc6 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have an early ms261 and it hasn't been used a whole lot but it needed everything, piston (cracked), coil, oil pump, bearings (one had missing cage), crank seals (pto side was busted), oiler gear. Hopefully they got the bugs worked out by now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam08ski (Aug 21, 2017)

Chris Hatley said:


> I have never ran a 261, but a good friend has a 260 pro. My 2013 545 walks all over it, BAD. It is just muff modded. I have an 18" and a 20" bar for it. It pulls both fine in oak, but it mostly wears the 18". I'm sure it would be just fine wearing a 20" in pine.


I have a 2016 mtronic 261. I feel a husqvarna 350 with a muffler mod has more power. The MS261 is the same physical size as my 357xp.. 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish (Aug 21, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> The MS261 is the same physical size as my 357xp..


That's one of the reasons I never got a 261. Have three 357s' and they are stronger stock than a ported 50cc saw.


----------



## Lowhog (Aug 21, 2017)

357xp weight is 12.1# the 261 is 10.8#


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2017)

The newest MS261 is the lightest pro 50cc on the market right now.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2017)

brandonstc6 said:


> I have an early ms261 and it hasn't been used a whole lot but it needed everything, piston (cracked), coil, oil pump, bearings (one had missing cage), crank seals (pto side was busted), oiler gear. Hopefully they got the bugs worked out by now.


Definitely an exception.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2017)

Dry power head











Ready to cut


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 21, 2017)

Been running a 550xp and a 562xp ever since they were introduced (first generation). The 550xp starts, runs, re-starts just like any other normal carb chainsaw. The 562 takes two pulls to re-start when it is warm and no I don’t use fast idle. Rock solid saws just like any other husky I have owned. Wish I could say the same about my stihls.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Aug 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Dry power head
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But but but, Bra-aad, what about the handling!? I mean, the 261 is missing the crucial outboard clutch, which when engaged fills the entire clutch cover with helium and makes the saw practically float. At least that's what I've heard...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2017)

I'll take the inboard clutch every time I have an option.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2017)

sunfish said:


> Have three 357s' and they are stronger stock than a ported 50cc saw.


Seriously?! I've had no use at all for a 60cc saw for years now. I sold both my MS361 and 357XP and have never looked back.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2017)

CentaurG2 said:


> Been running a 550xp and a 562xp ever since they were introduced (first generation). The 550xp starts, runs, re-starts just like any other normal carb chainsaw. The 562 takes two pulls to re-start when it is warm and no I don’t use fast idle. Rock solid saws just like any other husky I have owned. Wish I could say the same about my stihls.


I'm glad your saws run well, but I read of FAR more issues with the 550 and 562 than I do of the 261 and 362. There have been a couple Stihls here and there that needed an inexpensive solenoid, but there have been countless Huskys that have had ongoing issues, some that have never been solved.

Now, I'm not brand biased when I say the above. Most of my work saws became Huskys over the years. But, the 550 and 562 have been plagued with issues.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> The newest MS261 is the lightest pro 50cc on the market right now.


I am sorry but this is NOT true! To be correct the Echo 501sx is the lightest pro 50cc on the market right now!

Echo 4.7kg
Stihl 4.9kg



blsnelling said:


> Definitely an exception.


Of that I am not quite sure. Certainly not to the extent of Husqvarna but there have been quite a few remarks of pros (in another forum) having problems. So to be honest I seriously doubt that they are both in any way perfect.

7


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2017)

What's an Echo 501SX, lol?


----------



## Adam08ski (Aug 21, 2017)

Lowhog said:


> 357xp weight is 12.1# the 261 is 10.8#


That's a bag of sugar and a whole lot of grunt more..

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam08ski (Aug 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> The newest MS261 is the lightest pro 50cc on the market right now.


Like this one? Late 2016? It's nice, smooth as butter but not as powerful as I thought it would be. Do these struggle to break in like the MS362's??








Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> What's an Echo 501SX, lol?


Typical neglect when things don't fit into one's reallity... 

7


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm glad your saws run well, but I read of FAR more issues with the 550 and 562 than I do of the 261 and 362. There have been a couple Stihls here and there that needed an inexpensive solenoid, but there have been countless Huskys that have had ongoing issues, some that have never been solved.
> 
> Now, I'm not brand biased when I say the above. Most of my work saws became Huskys over the years. But, the 550 and 562 have been plagued with issues.



No biggie. I remember when the dolmar 5100 came out and we had countless rumors of the saws blowing up killing busloads of nuns. Mine ran fine until it was replaced by the husky 562xp. I also have the worlds worse luck. If something is going to break down, it will do so when I own it. I own a lot of husky, stihl, dolmar, redmax, shidaiwa, honda, and echo. Only stuff I have ever had to bring back to the dealer was stihl stuff. Well-built good looking saws but shitforbrains engineering on every other aspect.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Seriously?! I've had no use at all for a 60cc saw for years now. I sold both my MS361 and 357XP and have never looked back.


So, the physical size of a 261 same as a 60cc saw, lighter yes, but same size. This is part of the handling issue.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 21, 2017)

I like the new ms261, just a little too chunky. Might get one though.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 21, 2017)

CentaurG2 said:


> Been running a 550xp and a 562xp ever since they were introduced (first generation). The 550xp starts, runs, re-starts just like any other normal carb chainsaw. The 562 takes two pulls to re-start when it is warm and no I don’t use fast idle. Rock solid saws just like any other husky I have owned. Wish I could say the same about my stihls.


Same here with a 562xp. No issues at all.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> Like this one? Late 2016? It's nice, smooth as butter but not as powerful as I thought it would be. Do these struggle to break in like the MS362's??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you modded the muffler? They need it!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2017)

sunfish said:


> I like the new ms261, just a little too chunky. Might get one though.


I don't get the chunky comments when it's lighter than all other pro grade 50cc saws, except maybe this Echo that I don't know about.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 21, 2017)

I also have no idea why anyone would think the 261 is chunky other than brand bias. The 261 also has the best air filter on the market, the 550 filter needs grease on the base to make it seal, even than dust still gets in.


----------



## Adam08ski (Aug 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Have you modded the muffler? They need it!


No it's completely stock. So if I modded the muffler what would it compare to. Don't dare delve any further as it is way too shiny at the moment!


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 21, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would think the 261 is chunky other than brand bias. The 261 also has the best air filter on the market, the 550 filter needs grease on the base to make it seal, even than dust still gets in.


Typical "dust paranoia"! There are tons of saws still running excelent with filters like kitchen strainers out of the last decades. And miracously not a single one of them died because of "dust" injestion. Come on guys please don't fall for this hype! 
Now if we would be talking about cut off saws that would be a total different thing but these are only chainsaws.

7


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 21, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would think the 261 is chunky other than brand bias. The 261 also has the best air filter on the market, the 550 filter needs grease on the base to make it seal, even than dust still gets in.



Funny, I don’t think I have ever had to touch most of my husky saws filters other than simple maintenance. Never roached one yet on dust ingest. My ms200t(s) need to be banged out at every tankfull. Not complaining, you just get used to the saw, assuming you actually run them enough. Best filter design I have ever seen sits atop the 372xp and it has been there for many years.


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 21, 2017)

When pushed hard the 261 has more torque than a 346/550. Other than handling the performance depends on how the operator runs his own saw. Light handed or heavy handed. 

Having both stock and in ported form their characteristics don't change much. But Stihl has the torque department, especially when the wood starts to close on the bar in a cut. Both good saws just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Wasatch (Aug 21, 2017)

Visited my closest Stihl dealer today. Great guys. Ended up leaving with the 261cm with 18" bar. Heading up to the mountains this weekend to camp and hopefully cut a cord of wood.


----------



## Lowhog (Aug 21, 2017)

Done deal great choice!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Aug 21, 2017)

I got one last year. I love this saw! You made a wise choice and will fall in love with it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Good choice and it will serve you well.


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 21, 2017)

Now the next question, 50:1? Lol


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Any bets on how long it will take the OP to ask about muffler mods?


----------



## Wasatch (Aug 21, 2017)

No plans for any modding. I'm one of those boring guys that keeps most things stock. I asked about running something other that 50:1 and the guys at the dealer looked at me like I was crazy. I'm open to suggestions on the mixture ratio. Obviously will be running ethanol free fuel. Also looking for suggestions on a file/sharpening system that will work in the field? Oh and thanks, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Aug 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Have you modded the muffler? They need it!




Hey Brad, do you have to split the muffler in half to mod it? I haven't really looked hard at mine, but I think I remember that it's crimped like a Dolmar or 361 muffler. Any tips for me on a muffler mod? Open the stock hole and remove the screen? Add an opening on the flywheel side with a deflector (and if so, is there a baffle or tube that needs modified)?

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Aug 21, 2017)

Also, congrats, OP. You'll love it. Personally I've been running 40:1 in everything for a little peace of mind. Also, run that saw hard (bar buried) for a good half dozen tanks before you really judge the power. Mine woke up a lot after breaking in.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I don't get the chunky comments when it's lighter than all other pro grade 50cc saws, except maybe this Echo that I don't know about.


It's relative & doesn't matter.


----------



## birddogtg (Aug 21, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would think the 261 is chunky other than brand bias. The 261 also has the best air filter on the market, the 550 filter needs grease on the base to make it seal, even than dust still gets in.


Grease the seam too and nothing gets past, Takes about 1 minute


----------



## Jet47 (Aug 21, 2017)

I use 40:1 and burn on average 4-5 gallons of gas a week.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Wasatch said:


> No plans for any modding. I'm one of those boring guys that keeps most things stock. I asked about running something other that 50:1 and the guys at the dealer looked at me like I was crazy. I'm open to suggestions on the mixture ratio. Obviously will be running ethanol free fuel. Also looking for suggestions on a file/sharpening system that will work in the field? Oh and thanks, I'm pretty excited.




I don't do any muffler mods or porting. I do remove the spark arrestor.

I run 40:1 canned fuel at the moment. We just recently got a new gas station in town that sells E-Free gas. As soon as my canned fuel get used up, I'll be going back to mixing my own fuel.


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 21, 2017)

Wasatch said:


> No plans for any modding. I'm one of those boring guys that keeps most things stock. I asked about running something other that 50:1 and the guys at the dealer looked at me like I was crazy. I'm open to suggestions on the mixture ratio. Obviously will be running ethanol free fuel. Also looking for suggestions on a file/sharpening system that will work in the field? Oh and thanks, I'm pretty excited.


Don't hang around here too long then. 
It starts with wondering what oil to run, then sharper chains, then faster chains, then a muffler mod, then a second hand ported saw, then.... well it's too late by then (and you still won't know what oil is best).
All jokes aside, there is an awful lot of information to be gained here, hang around.


----------



## CR888 (Aug 21, 2017)

A couple of points I can add on this subject from the position of owning and near daily use of 2xMS261 oe's standard carb, 550xp & 555 are.... For work I mainly use the 261's, they have double dawgs with roller catcher, (no factory double dawg option for 550xp) better air filters and good torque for what I cut. Throttle response is nowhere near as good as revboost 550xp. Single pathetic dawg on 550/555 suck big time. The 60cc 555 is about the same size if not smaller than the 261's. The 'micro' spline size rim sprockets on the Stihl suck as there hard to buy online & cost $33 a pop at local steal shop. Husky wants to roll over when you place it on ground. Handling of the 550 as a limbing saw is super, the outboard clutch helps this its just damn nimble. You get a proper full size 14mm spark plug with the ms261, wrs6f, the husky 10mm and hard to find adapter for compression tester. Both saws have good spring AV. I would not own either if they weren't good saws but I do find myself using the Stihls most. I think the typeII is even better. Both saws have there pro's & con's and totally different personalities.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2017)

7sleeper said:


> Typical "dust paranoia"! There are tons of saws still running excelent with filters like kitchen strainers out of the last decades. And miracously not a single one of them died because of "dust" injestion. Come on guys please don't fall for this hype!
> Now if we would be talking about cut off saws that would be a total different thing but these are only chainsaws.
> 
> 7



Yes I have old Poulan's like that and they run fine, but than again they're built just a little different. I don't think anyone would say dust getting past the filter is a positive, and that's not hype, just common sense. 

Wow I forgot just how touchy people get about chainsaws. 

Take it easy.

Andre.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2017)

CentaurG2 said:


> Funny, I don’t think I have ever had to touch most of my husky saws filters other than simple maintenance. Never roached one yet on dust ingest. My ms200t(s) need to be banged out at every tankfull. Not complaining, you just get used to the saw, assuming you actually run them enough. Best filter design I have ever seen sits atop the 372xp and it has been there for many years.



The 372 has one of the better filter setups no doubt. The 353 I have with the twist on filter is excellent. When they changed to the clip on style on later models, I started to see some dust in the intake throat. The 550's filter fits really loose in the manifold, supposedly those tolerances have been tightened up recently. If you cut dry dusty wood guys from other county's are always experts on environments they no little about.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2017)

birddogtg said:


> Grease the seam too and nothing gets past, Takes about 1 minute



That helps a bunch. If you're cutting real nasty fine stuff that actually gets past the filter material, K&N air filter oil stops absolutely everything.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2017)

Free Will said:


> I don't do any muffler mods or porting. I do remove the spark arrestor.
> 
> I run 40:1 canned fuel at the moment. We just recently got a new gas station in town that sells E-Free gas. As soon as my canned fuel get used up, I'll be going back to mixing my own fuel.



Don't for a second be afraid of opening up the muffler. Simple easy and very effective.


----------



## Adam08ski (Aug 22, 2017)

Wasatch said:


> No plans for any modding. I'm one of those boring guys that keeps most things stock. I asked about running something other that 50:1 and the guys at the dealer looked at me like I was crazy. I'm open to suggestions on the mixture ratio. Obviously will be running ethanol free fuel. Also looking for suggestions on a file/sharpening system that will work in the field? Oh and thanks, I'm pretty excited.


Leaving it stock.. blasphemy.. you should have gone for 70cc or above in that case! Nah I love modding saws but new ones seem to shiny to mod so I see your point of view.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 22, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> Yes I have old Poulan's like that and they run fine, but than again they're built just a little different. I don't think anyone would say dust getting past the filter is a positive, and that's not hype, just common sense.
> 
> Wow I forgot just how touchy people get about chainsaws.
> 
> ...


Exactly, common sense is what tell's us why manufacturers are providing the filter elements like they do. Do chainsaws really need in their pro lifespan of 2-4 years the ultra micron filter element and without really die of dust injestion? I have never heard or read of such an event in all the years I have been a member here and on other forums even from our australian members. So that is the reaason I say "paranoia". Kind of the same topic of which two stroke oil or ratio will let your saw live the longest.
When you sometimes see pro abused chainsaws which haven't been cleaned since their unpackin, one is truely amazed what these saws can stand up to.

Not trying to pee on your porch or picking a fight, just trying to bring back reallity to a sometimes overblown topic.

7


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 22, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> If you cut dry dusty wood guys from other county's are always experts on environments they no little about.



So what you are saying is you need to be Australian to know veggemite does not taste good. OK.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2017)

7sleeper said:


> Exactly, common sense is what tell's us why manufacturers are providing the filter elements like they do. Do chainsaws really need in their pro lifespan of 2-4 years the ultra micron filter element and without really die of dust injestion? I have never heard or read of such an event in all the years I have been a member here and on other forums even from our australian members. So that is the reaason I say "paranoia". Kind of the same topic of which two stroke oil or ratio will let your saw live the longest.
> When you sometimes see pro abused chainsaws which haven't been cleaned since their unpackin, one is truely amazed what these saws can stand up to.
> 
> Not trying to pee on your porch or picking a fight, just trying to bring back reallity to a sometimes overblown topic.
> ...


Actually many saws have failed from dust ingestion. In Australia the 3120 or the 088 "can't remember which one" had major problems caused by dust, so much so they offered a special filter kit from the factory. I've also seen my fair share of shot bearings filled with dust and thin piston skirts. So yes in many environments dust is a major problem IMHO. 

Is the topic blown out of proportion sometimes? You bet, but than why not improve something so simple, and necessary.[emoji6] 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cary911 (Aug 23, 2017)

Husqvarna 555


----------



## CR888 (Aug 23, 2017)

Vegimite tastes great, you just gotta spread it thin over butter on toast, its good for you too as I think its now a US owned label. Most pro saws here are fitted with the felt not nylon filters. I agree with 7 that saws can manage wood fines a lot more than many think. But I agree with Andy too, who want saw dust, sand, silica etc entering their carb and cylinder. In 2017 it should be very easy to make a filter capable of doing its job. Gee we're a funny bunch most saw users never give one thought to all this stuff.


----------



## Brushwacker (Aug 23, 2017)

Jtheo said:


> I vote for the Husqvarna 550XP. Also I find that the saw has better balance with an 18 inch bar.
> 
> I am sure the MS 261 is a good saw, but the Husqvarna will just plain out cut a Stihl, at least in my opinion and I have owned quite a few Stihl saws before I went with all Husqvarna.
> 
> Also if you need some small parts like filters etc, you can order them online. Try that will a Stihl and you will most likely hit a brick wall.


 I feel very much better with any Stihl I have handled with an 18" bar . All the Husky saws I have used with 18" bars seem to over do a part of my back (18" even worse then shorter bars) and usually about 15 minutes I have a sore back. 20" bars fit me much better and 16" feel better then 18" for me. My right arm doesn't fully extend due to a past shoulder injury and I expect that plays into it, but any way, don't seem to have any back problems running the Stihls. Jonsereds and Dolmars feel Ok but I like the feel of Stihls and its handle angle best of all I used.
Cutting all out with either 1 of those saws would be like taking off running full speed to me. I'd be slowing down in less then 30 seconds and collapse if I didn't take a break shortly, I expect .
I guess i can't order from Stihl dealers but I work on mostly Stihls when I do and don't seem to have hang ups finding parts for them online. As far as finding a dealer with parts, that seems to be an advantage around here, even some of the small towns have a couple with JD dealers handling them now.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 23, 2017)

CR888 said:


> Vegimite tastes great, you just gotta spread it thin over butter on toast, its good for you too as I think its now a US owned label. Most pro saws here are fitted with the felt not nylon filters. I agree with 7 that saws can manage wood fines a lot more than many think. But I agree with Andy too, who want saw dust, sand, silica etc entering their carb and cylinder. In 2017 it should be very easy to make a filter capable of doing its job. Gee we're a funny bunch most saw users never give one thought to all this stuff.



As far as I know, Veggimite is produced by Kraft foods. Not available in the States. We half to settle for Marmite which goes great on pretzels. It is also good on rye or pumpernickel toast.

We do a lot of dead wooding and removal of dry dead trees. Never had a problem with either the 346xps or 550xp filters and we don’t oil them. Got to believe this filter nonsense is just some stihlhead paranoia.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 23, 2017)

As of now I no longer own a Stihl saw. Stihl filters were pretty bad just a few years back, and the 661 is having major issues with the base of the filter not sealing at all. No real issues with the 346, the 550 is a different story, and the 562 fits tighter and works well enough.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 23, 2017)

I've got two 661s and have no problems with the base of either filter sealing. One of the few filters I don't put grease around the connection to seal. All my Huskies I grease.


----------



## cary911 (Aug 24, 2017)

I run both, as their both great saws. The new 261 might have an edge ... "I understand that was the original post"

Hands down! ... "The best saw I've run (in the ballpark) was the 562. 28" RW on everything" ... I sold it. Stock.

$639 for a 261. Here at least.


----------



## cary911 (Aug 24, 2017)

28" "Stock" ... on pecan. Impressive saw for and extra $160 bucks ?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Aug 24, 2017)

cary911 said:


> 28" "Stock" ... on pecan. Impressive saw for and extra $160 bucks ?




Does that $160 extra include the 28" light bar and chain?


----------



## cary911 (Aug 25, 2017)

It's a solid 28" total. Can't find them. ???

Its just to show what a stock 562 can do, I suppose.


----------



## cary911 (Aug 25, 2017)

Mine was bit more with the "Wrap" handle etc,......

I sold that entire set up for $550.00 ... waste, and wish I never did


----------



## cary911 (Aug 25, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Does that $160 extra include the 28" light bar and chain?


I ordered it without a "bar" ... off set the price of the wrap.


----------

